# Vibration in steering wheel



## vector18 (Jun 24, 2011)

OK, before I purchase anything, I'm checking with you guys first. After my aftermarket wheels were put on, I
get a vibration on the highway in the steering wheel. I had the shop recheck the tires and they were balanced
perfectly. I did have to purchase a universal spacer because the wheel was hitting the caliper. Now after
some research, I want to get rid of the wheel spacer and either purchase a hub centric adaptor or a
hub centric spacer. BUT, I also see these hub centric rings things. What do you guys suggest I install
in order to get rid of this vibration? I did alittle research and the center bore for the DZ sparkle wheels
are 73.1 if that helps anyone. Thanks in advance!


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

vector18 said:


> OK, before I purchase anything, I'm checking with you guys first. After my aftermarket wheels were put on, I
> get a vibration on the highway in the steering wheel. I had the shop recheck the tires and they were balanced
> perfectly. I did have to purchase a universal spacer because the wheel was hitting the caliper. Now after
> some research, I want to get rid of the wheel spacer and either purchase a hub centric adaptor or a
> ...


Find a local shop with a Hunter machine (google it) and get them road force balanced. Often fixes this issue on Nissans.


----------



## petkennel (Jun 20, 2011)

*U-Joint cannot be removed? Vibration*

Have a 2004 Pathfinder. Had vibration. I have a warranty, so took it to dealer. Dealer says its bad u-joints. However, they cannot remove the u-joints without damaging the driveshafts, so I have to have driveshafts replaced as well. Warranty company (crooks) said they will only pay for the U-Jints because their specs show the U-joints can be replaced easily. Nissan service manager says its impossible. Any thoughts please.?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

petkennel said:


> Have a 2004 Pathfinder. Had vibration. I have a warranty, so took it to dealer. Dealer says its bad u-joints. However, they cannot remove the u-joints without damaging the driveshafts, so I have to have driveshafts replaced as well. Warranty company (crooks) said they will only pay for the U-Jints because their specs show the U-joints can be replaced easily. Nissan service manager says its impossible. Any thoughts please.?


Well, if the Nissan dealer insists that they can't be replaced, they should be working this out with the warranty company. Maybe they can agree to send the driveshafts out to a driveshaft shop to have them replaced, or perhaps you can take your vehicle to a drivehshaft shop and they can work out the repair under your warranty. That said, ALLDATA shows the part numbers and replacement procedures for the drivehshaft U-joints, so I can understand why the warranty company would question the dealer's claim that they cannot be replaced. Most warranty companies work with mechanical inspectors that will travel go to a shop to inspect claims. Perhaps you can talk to your warranty company to have them send an inspector to confirm or deny the dealer's claim about the joints.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

petkennel said:


> Have a 2004 Pathfinder. Had vibration. I have a warranty, so took it to dealer. Dealer says its bad u-joints. However, they cannot remove the u-joints without damaging the driveshafts, so I have to have driveshafts replaced as well. Warranty company (crooks) said they will only pay for the U-Jints because their specs show the U-joints can be replaced easily. Nissan service manager says its impossible. Any thoughts please.?


I'm not familiar with the 2004...but I've never heard of a U-joint that can't be serviced without damaging the drive shafts. There may be more to the story but sounds like total BS to me. I think the dealer is trying to see if you'll grab your ankles!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, I do remember Nissan using staked U-joints years ago in Nissans. Back then if you wanted to replace the U-joints, you either had to replace the driveshaft or take it to a driveshaft shop, where they would cut off the U-joints and yokes, weld on new yokes and install new U-joints and balance the driveshaft. According to ALLDATA, it's not the case on the 2004 Pathy.


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have the same problem with my '86 300zx. Balance is all fine, i too have aftermarket wheels with hubcentric spacers and allignment and balance is all good. Had the front end checked out (tie rods wheel bearings, brakes) and still no answer. U joint is my next step but seems to be a common problem with nissans. :thumbdwn:


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

Your tires might need to be rotated and balanced. 

*Dual Sport Motorcycles* || *Polaris Atv* || *Honda Motorcycles*


----------



## cattymano (Oct 4, 2012)

Steering wheel vibration and wheel noise when turning?
Hey, i hav a 2000 Nissan Frontier 4x4, recently when making left turns at a low rate of speed i've begun to hear a sort or growling and grinding noise front the front left tire/ hub area. I also get a little vibration in the steering wheel. This lasted for about 3 days, my initial thought is that it is a wheel bearing. However for the past 2 days their has been no noise or vibration. Should i still be concerned about the noise ? Should i get it checked out or just forget about it ? Thank you !


----------

